# Portuguese Drivers License



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

My wife and I moved to Portugal in January - we arrived on the 15th to be exact. We are trying to get her license converted to a Portuguese version - she is a Portuguese citizen. We went to IMT in Esgueira were we live and they wanted an abstract of her US license. We finally got all that today and went back to IMT. Today it seems was the last day the license could be renewed without her having to take a road test (you get 9 months from arrival). Long story short, they wanted proof of the day my wife entered the country. We had her passports - both US and Portuguese - and neither is stamped. My American passport is stamped, but not hers. Without proof, she has to take a road test on a manual shift which she doesn't know how to drive. Is there any way for me to get an official document showing when she arrived? I called the airline since IMT asked for a ticket as proof, but it will be at least a week before they can locate her boarding pass and I need this tomorrow or road test it is. Can anyone help??


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

If it's not too late, go to a driving school or documents agency and ask them to do the job for you - they do batches of these at a time and for sure don't get asked the same questions as you would trying to do one.


----------



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info but it's too late. We should have done this sooner.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MrBife said:


> If it's not too late, go to a driving school or documents agency and ask them to do the job for you - they do batches of these at a time and for sure don't get asked the same questions as you would trying to do one.



I understand that driving schools can no longer perform this service


----------

